# Million Dollar Question so dont all laugh at once



## xxxxxxxxxxxxthorrrr (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi guys currently doing a field trip to check out locations for possible settlement. This will be one of many and not rushed I have set 3 years. This I have done for several reasons clarity ,language etc etc. Back to my question I was drawn to Gandia for several reasons but having visited I am not.

Great beaches but the town lacks character I guess a may be looking for the impossible. I love the feel of Sitges it looks so Spanish pretty character great bars and restaurants. I am looking near to Valencia on a train line route if possible near the coast without the high prices of Sitges. 

As I said million dollar question but I wondered if an unknown little town / village had escaped the mass droves of tourists / expats ( no offence intended) I may be looking for the impossible but sometimes these gems pop up


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

thorrrr said:


> Hi guys currently doing a field trip to check out locations for possible settlement. This will be one of many and not rushed I have set 3 years. This I have done for several reasons clarity ,language etc etc. Back to my question I was drawn to Gandia for several reasons but having visited I am not.
> 
> Great beaches but the town lacks character I guess a may be looking for the impossible. I love the feel of Sitges it looks so Spanish pretty character great bars and restaurants. I am looking near to Valencia on a train line route if possible near the coast without the high prices of Sitges.
> 
> As I said million dollar question but I wondered if an unknown little town / village had escaped the mass droves of tourists / expats ( no offence intended) I may be looking for the impossible but sometimes these gems pop up


The irony is startling and I'm sure we've all said the same thing. I know I did when we were looking. There are a few folk on the forum who live in such places where the rest of the world hasnt arrived, but at the end of the day, its very hard to be the only Brit in the village and I for one realised quite quickly (maybe its cos I had teenagers) that its lonely and altho you may eventually get accepted, it takes time to become "at one" with the natives! So bear that in mind when you're looking. Also of course, anywhere thats pretty or "typically " spanish looking is usually full of British, like yourself, who were looking for the "Spanish life" - which is fast disappearing, not only cos "foreigners have moved in, but also cos the Spanish youth actually want what other European youths have - fashion, cars, music, computers, mobiles.......

anyway, see what t'others say 

Jo xxx


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxthorrrr (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi I do want other expats but I do not want Benidorm if that makes sense. I like modern as Valencia is, but has still retained it Spanish heritage as much as it can. I guess I am looking for a pretty town or village or even suburb near Valencia city with good transport.

I have also been learning Spanish for 12 months and intend to continue for a further 3 years. I have already found a new experience this time to Spain being able to speak basic Spanish.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

IMO you're looking on the wrong coast. Try Costa de la Luz, or somewhere in the north.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Widen your horizons, I did and found a whole island!!


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

thorrrr said:


> Hi guys currently doing a field trip to check out locations for possible settlement. This will be one of many and not rushed I have set 3 years. This I have done for several reasons clarity ,language etc etc. Back to my question I was drawn to Gandia for several reasons but having visited I am not.
> 
> Great beaches but the town lacks character I guess a may be looking for the impossible. I love the feel of Sitges it looks so Spanish pretty character great bars and restaurants. I am looking near to Valencia on a train line route if possible near the coast without the high prices of Sitges.
> 
> As I said million dollar question but I wondered if an unknown little town / village had escaped the mass droves of tourists / expats ( no offence intended) I may be looking for the impossible but sometimes these gems pop up


We are a little inland from Gandia and absolutely love it. We are sort of between Gandia and Xativa which is on a train line from Valencia and not so far from the beach. 
One size definitely does not fit all but having now been here for 4.5 years we feel this is home. The area itself is beautiful quite green and mountainous but is also very much working Spain and is REAL (some people hate that expression but its true) and will hopefully continue through the difficult economical times ahead as it is so much a working area. Fruit production is the main industry here.

There are a few expats around (one other couple in our village) so places do exist in these parts where they are not the majority. Keep looking I am sure you will find what you are looking for, we have been fortunate enough to do so and consider ourselves lucky.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxthorrrr (Apr 23, 2011)

Cheers for your replies I like this area because Valencia fits our personal bill. I know other areas are good but would like to find the right place near to Valencia for personal reasons. I have been to many Spanish cities who all offer great things, but I keep getting pulled back to Valencia


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

thorrrr said:


> Cheers for your replies I like this area because Valencia fits our personal bill. I know other areas are good but would like to find the right place near to Valencia for personal reasons. I have been to many Spanish cities who all offer great things, but I keep getting pulled back to Valencia


Why not as Valencia is a very nice city.
The area is full of villages that may fit what you are looking for, so why not take a tour around some when you next visit.


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Hi, Valencia is lovely, however I will tell you that locals all speak Valenciano, why don't you go further down coast & look at towns such as Alhambra de Granada, or other surrounding towns, we are hoping to move to Aspe soon, we visited it recently, it was clean, fresh, fairly vibrant, 15 mins from Elche city, 25 mins from Alicante city and 30 mins to Airport, coast Santa- pola 30 mins also, the local language is Spanish, and they're much friendlier then your other researched areas. Good infrastructure too.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

agua642 said:


> Hi, Valencia is lovely, however I will tell you that locals all speak Valenciano, why don't you go further down coast & look at towns such as Alhambra de Granada, or other surrounding towns, we are hoping to move to Aspe soon, we visited it recently, it was clean, fresh, fairly vibrant, 15 mins from Elche city, 25 mins from Alicante city and 30 mins to Airport, coast Santa- pola 30 mins also, the local language is Spanish, and they're much friendlier then your other researched areas. Good infrastructure too.


No surprise in Valencia (city) but not all the villages speak valenciano.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

agua642 said:


> Hi, Valencia is lovely, however I will tell you that locals all speak Valenciano, why don't you go further down coast & look at towns such as Alhambra de Granada, or other surrounding towns, we are hoping to move to Aspe soon, we visited it recently, it was clean, fresh, fairly vibrant, 15 mins from Elche city, 25 mins from Alicante city and 30 mins to Airport, coast Santa- pola 30 mins also, the local language is Spanish, and they're much friendlier then your other researched areas. Good infrastructure too.




I have a house in Novelda so I am your neighbour.. Valenciano is widely spoken and all the sign posts are given firstly in Valencian 
Aspe is indeed a nice town


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Ohh a neighbour yeah we checked out Novelda , didn't like it


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

agua642 said:


> Ohh a neighbour yeah we checked out Novelda , didn't like it




Interested in knowing why you didn't like it... I live beside the tourist board,


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxthorrrr (Apr 23, 2011)

playamonte said:


> Why not as Valencia is a very nice city.
> The area is full of villages that may fit what you are looking for, so why not take a tour around some when you next visit.


Hi I am currently here can you recommend any areas????


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Hi , oops I sent msg b4 finishing sentence.
I liked Aspe has a really nice feel & not to big, drove around Novelda , it was ok, only bigger then what we r looking for, preferred Aspe. Both towns seem very Spanish, not many Foreigners am I correct ?, what do u do in way of work there? Are these pueblos nice safe quiet towns to live in? Lots of old Spanish, but then show me a Spanish pueblo where there isn't. Is there much to rent in Novelda ?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

agua642 said:


> Hi , oops I sent msg b4 finishing sentence.
> I liked Aspe has a really nice feel & not to big, drove around Novelda , it was ok, only bigger then what we r looking for, preferred Aspe. Both towns seem very Spanish, not many Foreigners am I correct ?, what do u do in way of work there? Are these pueblos nice safe quiet towns to live in? Lots of old Spanish, but then show me a Spanish pueblo where there isn't. Is there much to rent in Novelda ?




Yes both towns are very Spanish, you could also try Monforte del Cid.
I have a small business in Gran Alacant which my daughter runs along side teaching English and keyholding. I work in Cairo.
I know of somewhere to rent if you would like details.

Maiden


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Cool, yes if u could pm details of whats available for rent would be appreciated. 
I'm planning on working in Elch, so don't want to move to far from Elche.
Spain is suffering big time,so fingers crossed.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

thorrrr said:


> Hi I am currently here can you recommend any areas????


Sure.
Look at Antella & from there visit the village next down Sumacarcer.
From there a pretty route will take you to Navarres which is a bigger village & from there left to Anna or left to Quesa/bicorp/dos aquas.

Google Maps


----------

